# My 92G Corner



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been lurking around here for a while but just recently started posting.
And now my first real post. Here are some old pics of my 92G corner tank in my living room.

To give you a clear look at the hardscape here is a pic I took not to long after I filled it.....maybe a week into the cycle.
First there's a lower level with a cave in the center that goes all the way to the back corner and up like a chimney.
Then the second level with two caves, one on each side and a final third level before the lava rock slopes up almost to the surface of the water.










These were takin in august:














































And here is a night shot taken with just an 18w strip on in the back corner of the tank.










Since the last photos I grew tired of how my glosso was growing in, it started to get far to long so I took most of it up.
As you can see in this recent photo.....it's starting to fill in again.
(a months growth)
The tank still needs some work......gotta add some more Eco.....it settled quite a bit. That is gonna be messy.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

The progression of the tank is great. Using those rockpiles and wood really gave the tank a sense of depth and added interest to different levels.

The last photo you really tighened everything up and utilized the shape of the tank very effectively. Nice Job!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow! I've lurked a bit at Aquarium advice and have seen your tank over there. It is the perfect fish paradise The cave is so cool!!


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

That tank looks fantastic. I'm amazed at the tanks you guys (and girls) here can create. I really like the way you have the rocks built up.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

are the rocks glued in place..


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Very impressive! Nice job.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Everything looks impressive. One question though, can the fish ever get accidentally trapped in the caves?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice looking tank! Is that stellatus or aromatica on the back?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments u guys.



whitetiger61 said:


> are the rocks glued in place..


Yes the rocks are siliconed in place.....making the hardscape structurally sound took forever! I always get impatient toward the end of a project. It's all I can do to not rush through the end.



lildark185 said:


> One question though, can the fish ever get accidentally trapped in the caves?


The caves are extensive, especially the one at the front center.
But no I don't see how they could possibly get stuck in any of them.
The main cave is really the only one that the fish use. The shrimp have taken over the other two caves. 
I used PVC to form the main cave as you can see here:









And Bert.........it's Aromatica


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Good job! It looks better an better. The L. aromatica gives a special distinction to the tank. My only comment regards the isolated two green stems in the left front (Lindernia rotundifolia? Bacopa monnieri?) - I believe they distract the attention from the nice plants in the background.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice looking tank. Corner tanks are hard to scape, but when you do it right, the added depth really looks nice. I'm curious what kind of light you have over top? I can tell that you have the classic problem with corners in that all of the stems are leaning in toward the center where the light is, but IMHO that's not a bad thing because it focuses your attention. Any ways, nice job, but I agree with Intros that the bacopa looks slightly out of place. Otherwise, congrats!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

That's funny .........I just cut back that bacopa yesterday.
Only 2 very short stems remain there.

The lighting was tougher then I thought it would be. This was the first corner tank I had attempted. I knew there would be dark areas with just one strip but I didn't realize how dark.
At first I had just a 360w 48" strip across the front two corners but the back rock slope and third level were all shadows.
Now I've got an 9" 18w strip in the very back. Which I use as a dusk and dawn light. 
Then in the middle I have an 96w 20" strip and my main light is a 48" 384w strip.
I'm finally happy with the lighting at this point.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, a month or so ago I finished pulling out my hardscape.
It was not holding up like I had hoped.

I just took a few shots today.....


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

its beautiful!!!!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks nice! Keep posting pictures as it grows in.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Glitch--

I really loved it the original way....that "evening" picture was simply wonderful! For now, the tank is very......vanilla in my opinion. But who knows....perhaps you are thinking about the end result before I can see it!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I know what you mean Don. I loved the hardscape and everything about the original layout but, it just all fell apart and I would have needed to drain the tank to rebuild it again. I still have the 9w light in the back and IMO the tank looks it's best with only that shining. I'll post some night shots soon. 

Kris - I just got some real nice Ludwigia arcuata from Roy Deki. That's over on the right side, when that grows in I'll post another set.

Thx for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

awwwww... you have the power, you can rebuild it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the tank is nice, but I miss seeing the mountain of rocks. I loved the caves. What a neat idea! Too bad it fell apart.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

stunning! i love it. i love how the plant arch around the front. very nice work, thumbs up


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Thx everyone,
Here are some night shots.


----------



## gardner (Apr 3, 2008)

that second last one is such a cool pic


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like this tank. I like how it the way it is now, but I liked how it was when you first created. Shame the rock work started falling apart. I wish I had a corner tank like yours. They have such a nice foot print, and allow for some neat setups. I also like the fact that you use a small flourescent light as moonlight. It creates a nice effect. Post updates soon please.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I came to say thank you for your tip with a fish trap, Glitch. 
It’d amazing how big of a difference such a simple advice can make, especially for someone like me with no experience in fish keeping. It is really great that I can find so much help on this forum!

Your tank looks great and so healthy! You did such a great job rearranging it and it isn’t over yet – when it fills in it would be totally different from what it is right now, this much I know already. 
I also like “the original” hardscape, It was very dimensional and looked infinitely big. Now that you’ve gone through rebuilding, can you tell a couple of words on what went wrong with the mountains and what would be better thing to use to build them? 

Thanks!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Shurik, 
Ya this forum is great...lotsa friendly knowledgeable people.
So the trap worked well for ya?
Those danos can be a tough catch.

Thanks for visiting my thread.
The tank had actually filled in nicely already but since then I've pulled out all the ambulia cuz it was growin so damn fast. It looked great but I couldn't keep up with it. 

This is when it looked it's best.









Since then, I got some Rotala verticillaris from AaronT to replace the ambulia. 
It's gonna be nice when it fills in but right now it's taking its time. 
I expect a growth spurt in another week or so.









Anyway, you asked about my hardscape problems. 
I built the terrace walls with lavarock and silicone and I wanted the first terrace to have caves so I made a roof on it out of some very thick but flexable plastic, supported with wooden trusses and then put a couple inches of substrate on that. Turns out that the plastic wasn't as tough as I thought it would be and it basicly just degraded to the point were it couldn't hold the weight of the substrate.
Over time it just slowly settled into a very unimpressive mess. 
I wasn't up for a repair so I pulled everything and started with a clean slate.

If I did it again I would use plexiglas. 
Even for the walls, plexiglas with some rock siliconed to it would be much more structurally sound.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow i love the tank. cant wait to see the new one.


----------

